# Vincent Van Gogh



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 11, 2008)

The artwork of Vincent Van Gogh set to _Vincent_ by Don McLean:

[video=youtube;nkvLq0TYiwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkvLq0TYiwI[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 19, 2008)

The artwork of Vincent Van Gogh set to Edvard Grieg's _Holberg Suite_:

[video=youtube;S0nJCnvbsug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0nJCnvbsug[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 30, 2008)

Portrait of Woman Revealed Beneath Van Gogh Painting - Yahoo! News (July 30, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 27, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PuQQPFOVcM]YouTube - THE WORKS OF VAN GOGH[/ame]


----------

